# Nissan Bluebird ARX 1.8 Auto



## Rodger (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm having trouble with starting, the problem seems to have started while I was away, when it first happened while trying to start up I held the accelerator flat down to get it going. I though maybe hot engine ? but when was back at home and travelling along the main road a few days later the engine just cut out, I was able to to restart, but sadly few kms further along it died completely and will not restart , I have checked the petrol flow it seems to be ok, now the fun starts from where to where ??. Any one had this sort of problem ??

Thanks for any good advise


----------



## Rodger (Feb 10, 2015)

I now need to get hold of wiring diagram for the Nissan Bluebird ARX 1994 Auto 1.8


----------

